# Diatomaceous Earth for Fleas



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have read that this is great stuff and that many members use it. Unfortunately, I have not read how much to apply, where on the body, or how much time does it take to be effective. 

Does the DE stop the larvae as well? I

s it safe for cats? I have a cat who is an indoor cat so he gets them from the dog so it's a vicious circle when we get fleas in the house.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use it in my chicken coops and around the perimeter. I don't use it on my dogs/cats, as I don't have a flea problem..

Some say it works, others say it doesn't..so who knows? I do know I do not have bugs on or around my chickens..

oops, and I guess you just dust them with it,,not alot is needed...Make sure you use the HUMAN GRADE, I use Red Lake DE you can get it at Tractor supply pretty cheap


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have the human grade and had it for years. I tried it once before and I didn't see any results. Maybe I didn't apply enough? I went on youtube looking for answers and found one video that puts a cat in a plastic bag with the head poking out. The owner literally dusted neck to tail. Do I need to do that with a dog?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I personally would never dust my dogs with it. I have fed it (human grade only of course) to them, and also put it inside and outside around the house. My Nara was having the flea problems, and also potential allergy problems, and she was itchy all the time. I didn't want to dry out her skin with this abrasive powder. It took Capstar teamed up with Frontline to get rid of the fleas for us at the time, and I was hoping to avoid chemical meds.

I remember from my WAR ON FLEAS that their eggs can be dropped by the hundreds all over the house, and most end up under woodwork, in cracks/corners, and under furniture. I read that all it takes is the vibration from footsteps or a vacuum to awaken the eggs and they can lay dormant and hatch up to 2-3 years after they were dropped. I hate fleas!!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Well Tosca has environmental and food allergies. Her skin is a mess and I am uncomfortable with giving her chemicals and possibly starting new problems. I may have to resort to topicals if this does not work. Oral meds have to be given with food and she does not always eat when I want her to. I worry about the flavoring as well. My vet only sells oral meds so I will have to call around to see what I can find.

I have sprayed my carpet in the past with a Raid product specifically designed for fleas and was highly successful with it. 

I hate fleas too!


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

I feed garlic and use DE in their water. 

I'm a groomer and I live around TONS of dogs on a military base and we've never gotten fleas.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I have read about garlic being used. Are you speaking about fresh? How much? How does DE in water help as a flea deterrent?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I did put in on mine, it's very dusty and I had it everywhere I probably used to much. I have used it for ants and it works great. I have also used it on the carpets and furniture as a just in case. I don't have a flea problem.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

KentuckyFenway said:


> I feed garlic and use DE in their water.
> 
> I'm a groomer and I live around TONS of dogs on a military base and we've never gotten fleas.


As far as I know water gets rid of it. If you put it outside and it rains you have to reapply. It can go in their food for internal stuff and I've done that too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you tried Organic Apple Cider Vinegar in water? My dogs/chickens get it everyday in their water,,3T per gallon of water..not sure it works for fleas, but it's a good for their systems


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> have you tried Organic Apple Cider Vinegar in water? My dogs/chickens get it everyday in their water,,3T per gallon of water..not sure it works for fleas, but it's a good for their systems


Yes, she gets it all the time. Maybe not 3 tablespoons of it. I read elsewhere on the internet to use x-amount of teaspoons per gallon and I was afraid of giving her too much. I just pour some in her big bowl, maybe a tablespoon's worth.

I would like to say that ever since I applied DE on the dog, there has been less scratching. She has gotten hot spots though. What can I put on those to make them feel better? Coconut oil?

Tosca has environmental allergies to certain plants (ragweed and birch trees) and this is the time of year ragweed comes into bloom and our birch trees are dropping their leaves. These weeds are along the side of the road and undeveloped lots in our neighborhood so I am not sure if the itching is strictly due to fleas, but her skin does look better. Winter can't come soon enough because that is when her allergies disappear.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use Vetericyn for hot spots, but I think coconut oil is a good choice as well..

My 'chicken peeps' gave me the dosage of 3T of ACV in the water, so that's where I got that from


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I had to Google Vetericyn and it seems to be an awesome product. I would like to purchase some locally ASAP. Where do you suggest I go? PetSmart only sells it online.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

DHau said:


> I had to Google Vetericyn and it seems to be an awesome product. I would like to purchase some locally ASAP. Where do you suggest I go? PetSmart only sells it online.



Farm supply stores sell it.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I was hoping for the name of a major retailer. I guess I will check out Tractor Supply.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

TSC does carry it,,in fact I was in my local one yesterday, and the small bottles (and I mean small!) were on sale for 16.00 I also had a 10% off coupon..got an ear wash..

A tip for you, when I first bought it from a vendor at the Equine Affair, the rep told me even tho it has an expire date on it,,if you keep it in the refrigerator it will last a long long time without losing its effectiveness..Apparently they can't put that on the label because it hasn't been thru some certified long term testing re: refrigeration.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Good to hear that Tractor Supply carries it. Tosca has some hot spots that won't go away and she is not helping. I was wondering which section of the store would Vetericyn be found?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

DHau said:


> Good to hear that Tractor Supply carries it. Tosca has some hot spots that won't go away and she is not helping. I was wondering which section of the store would Vetericyn be found?



The smaller bottles of it can be found in the aisle that has dog supplies, at least it is in my Tractor Supply.
I usually go to the horse or cow aisle and buy the bigger bottles.
It is good stuff.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I looked up the product on Tractor Supplies' website. It is showing a bottle for wound and skin care for 16 oz. $29.99 and 4 oz. for hot spots $16.99. My husband will pick some up on the way home. Is there a difference between the two besides one developed for hot spots?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

DHau said:


> I looked up the product on Tractor Supplies' website. It is showing a bottle for wound and skin care for 16 oz. $29.99 and 4 oz. for hot spots $16.99. My husband will pick some up on the way home. Is there a difference between the two besides one developed for hot spots?



I actually have a bottle of the "Hot Spot spray" (smaller bottle that I bought when I didn't realize you could go in the horse aisle and get larger bottles) and a large bottle that is labeled "Wound & Skin Care". They both contain exactly the same ingredients.
We have seven pets as well as cattle, so I now get the big bottle.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you very much for the information. With my dog's allergies we deal with hotspots often during the summer. I have been using a product from PetSmart that is a hydrocortisone lotion. It's good, but I don't want to use it on a long-term basis. I have never had hotspots like these before so I want something better. The coconut oil is helping, but don't think it's good enough.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

DHau said:


> Thank you very much for the information. With my dog's allergies we deal with hotspots often during the summer. I have been using a product from PetSmart that is a hydrocortisone lotion. It's good, but I don't want to use it on a long-term basis. I have never had hotspots like these before so I want something better. The coconut oil is helping, but don't think it's good enough.



You are welcome! I didn't know it existed until I joined this forum and someone mentioned how good it was.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Stuff like this should be shouted from the roof tops. Maybe I should buy stock in it first. lol. 

I called a local vet a few minutes ago and asked about what brands of topical flea meds they carried. The receptionist said they do not carry them any more. She said topicals are now available OTC and they prefer the meds that are vet controlled like Trifexis, Comfortitis, etc. 

This would explain why my regular vet only carried the oral meds as mentioned above. Also I was told by my regular vet's office that topicals do not work as well as the oral because the parasites have built up a resistence to them. I am wondering what will be developed next once the oral meds are no longer effective like the topicals. I guess the route I am taking is better in the long run even though it's taking longer to get results.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I used it in my house after a rescued stray cat left us some house guests. Although messy, it did get rid of the fleas without having to resort to chemical means.

I did not put it on my animals.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Saphire said:


> I used it in my house after a rescued stray cat left us some house guests. Although messy, it did get rid of the fleas without having to resort to chemical means.
> 
> I did not put it on my animals.


 I am sitting on the fence about the effectiveness of DE. The dog was biting/scratching after I came home from work today. How long did the process take for you? My poor baby has red spots on 70% of the body. Unfortunately, I have no way of knowing if it's allergy related or just the fleas. 

I started a journal so I have a way of looking back to see what I experienced at certain times of the year and how I dealt with it. I am pretty confident the fleas are from other animals like the neighbors' outdoor cats or squirrels.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My husband brought home the 16 oz. Wound and Skin care. I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

The fleas were gone in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## tituscollins (May 23, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I did put in on mine, it's very dusty and I had it everywhere I probably used to much. I have used it for ants and it works great. I have also used it on the carpets and furniture as a just in case. I don't have a flea problem.


DE is great for fleas and other parasites/bugs, spider, crickets, etc. You do need to be cautious about breathing it in though for you and your animals. It is great stuff, but can irritate the lungs. If putting on food, just light moisten it. If sprinkling on carpet (or in the chicken coop) bend down low to the ground so the dust doesn't fly as much. You can find places to buy 50lb bags of DE for about $35.00. Small town farm stores or Amish type stores.


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

You know I had no idea about the water. It's how my family has always given it to the dogs as we were told not to let them inhale it? Huh. I'll try dusting food from now on. Guess the garlic has been the real winner here then.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Garlic has been mentioned as a flea deterrent, but not how much to give. 

This morning I feel horrible. I am not getting enough sleep during the night. Every time the dog scratches, I get up and spray her with Vetericyn so the irritation does not turn into a hot spot. I cannot imagine how she feels. Whenever she scratches, I look her over. Tosca knows the routine. Comes when called, automatically lies down and lifts her leg so I can inspect her tummy. Poor thing.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

How often do I apply the DE? I find fleas randomly on the dog. This fight against fleas and allergies is taking a toll on me. Whenever she scratches, I check for fleas and apply something to help the itch. The yard and house have been treated.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

DHau said:


> Garlic has been mentioned as a flea deterrent, but not how much to give.
> 
> This morning I feel horrible. I am not getting enough sleep during the night. Every time the dog scratches, I get up and spray her with Vetericyn so the irritation does not turn into a hot spot. I cannot imagine how she feels. Whenever she scratches, I look her over. Tosca knows the routine. Comes when called, automatically lies down and lifts her leg so I can inspect her tummy. Poor thing.


Fresh Garlic:
Dr. Pitcarin:
*1/8 tsp to each cup of food OR
*10 to 15 pounds – half a clove
*20 to 40 pounds – 1 clove
*45 to 70 pounds – 2 cloves
*75 to 90 pounds – 2 and a half cloves
*100 pounds and over – 3 cloves

Many here use a powder version of garlic called "Springtime Bug Off": Springtime Bug Off Garlic for Dogs | Natural Flea and Tick Repellent for Dogs | Springtime, Inc.

Have you tried using specific Essential Oils as a topical spray?

Moms


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I gave Tosca another bath today and was stunned with what I found. While bathing her, I noticed she had chewed up badly the base of and her tail. A while afterwards in the house, I found blood on the carpet which I am positive came from the mentioned area. She wore a cone all week which prevented her from biting her back area, but not her legs and tail. I feel as if I failed her from trying holistic methods. All week I saw red spots on her body and kept spraying Vet's Best which is a combo of peppermint and clove oil hoping this would work. It didn't. The DE didn't faze the little buggers at all. I used the Vetericyn all week to give itch relief and the bottle is almost gone. I purchased the largest bottle available. So, with all that, I surrender to the fleas and went to the vet's today and purchased Comfortis for the dog and Revolution for the cat. While I was gone to get the meds, Tosca chewed up her back again so I put the cone back on and sprayed the sore with Vetericyn. She has lost so much hair during this journey and to continue trying holistically is making her and me miserable. I feel horrible.


----------

